# PBS Not Working After Update



## roehlaguila (May 22, 2020)

I updated my TS4K and after that PBS stopped working. I can sign in to the app and when I select a video to play all I get is a blank screen. I can go back to the main menu. Tried several videos with the same result. PBS App works fine on my Sony Android TV.

I uninstalled and reinstalled the PBS app but problem persists. Anybody using the PBS app and experiencing the same problem after installing the latest update?

Thanks.


----------

